

Gaffes Keeping Geeks Out of the Board Room  - muriithi
http://www.baselinemag.com/c/a/IT-Management/Gaffes-Keeping-Geeks-Out-of-the-Board-Room/

======
ratsbane
I really dislike the thesis of this article. It implies that upper management
SHOULD make decisions about technical matters based upon what someone wears.
This is almost a guarantee of wrong decisions. When I see someone dressed non-
traditionally in that sort of environment I think there's a guy who expects to
be judged on the merits of his vision, knowledge and skills. This article
should have lectured non-technical managers about what to expect of their most
valuable people and not the other way around.

------
xirium
Some DBAs wear Hawaiian shirts ironically. Its known as the Hawaiian Shirt
Protocol ( <http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2006/10/12/myth_legend_4/> ). Ironic
or not, a Hawaiian shirt will keep you out a board room.

------
pchristensen
<http://lemonodor.com/images/norvig-at-web20-s.jpg>

He did ok with his shirts.

